# Figured Maple



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2013)

In a Longwood Cigar Double Twist Parker Ballpoint.
I find turning large one piece pens leaves enough material to really show off the timber.
Finished with 6 coats of Clear Gloss OMWB MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03064.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03068.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03072.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03076.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03080.jpg


----------



## camoboy91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks Great! I love to work with figured maple!


----------

